# Using Mantic Undead?



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I recently started a VC army, and I find myself in need of a lot of zombies to fill in my ranks. Just to get an opinion from some fellow gamers, would anyone object to my using the Kings of War zombies in place of the GW brand? They're a hell of a lot cheaper, and I never play in GW stores anyhow, so their ban on different models isn't an issue.

Here's the zombies I'd be using instead:









Mantic Games Zombies

Since they're on the same size bases and all, can anyone foresee any problems with these?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The only problem is you wouldn't be able to use them in any official tournaments.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

as an extra note to what Luke said, you also can not take them in to any games workshop stores or events either.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah, but who cares about that


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, as I mentioned, I don't play in GW stores. My local store is the place that actually sells these, so any problems would be with other gamers, not management.

I just thought I'd check before substituting "GW-brand Rotting Corpse™" with the other kind. I know a certain percentage of people at the store will protest, but they whine about anything, so that's not unusual. But most people wouldn't object in a friendly game? I'm not into the tournament scene at all, so that's not an issue.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Can't see why, its a hell lot better the coke can landraiders and so forth. Only a idiot would have a issue with you using better looking alts for your models.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l agree even more so if its a friendly game,

but l will put it this way any games workshop stores or *events* either.

my local store ran a games workshop event (not a tournament) and they had to ban everything that wasn't games workshop. Now l have never been to your store so l have no idea what they will do... just a warning.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

One question, are these zombies just to bolster units of WFB zombies or are they going to be used as whole units of zombies? If it's the former, I know of a way to create an acceptable stand in piece. Buy some of the larger square bases, green stuff, and maybe some scenery bits if you want. Take all the left over zombie bits you have and glue them to a base or two or three depending on the amount of parts you have. Use the green stuff around the bits to simulate the limbs rising from the ground and add any scenery bits to it. Then paint it up and you have a nice stand in piece to represent the summoned zombies. When using it in game, attach them to the back of zombie units and either use some spare dice as counters for the number of zombies or keep track of it on a sheet of paper. It also works on skeleton units too.

Now, I don't know if it will be accepted in tournaments but it should be accepted in the GW stores as I was given the idea by one of the guys at my local store over the summer when I began to make my Tomb King army.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yea my local GW wouldn't really mind you using them. 
( Why would people in a non GW store complain about non GW models? )


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

@Akatsuki13: I'd be using them in place of GW models. Frankly, with school getting more pricey by the day, I can't afford to start a new army at full price. Not only are the models cheaper, but I like their aesthetic too.


My plan is to use GW models for the characters and tomb wraiths, and then use Mantic for all the basic infantry models. Since I usually convert pretty heavily anyhow (these will be for a circus-themed undead army) there's a good chance I'd have to explain what units are which what even with GW models.

Well, the general consensus seems to be that this'd be ok to run in a game, so I'll keep painting them. Thanks for the opinions, everyone, I appreciate the input!


----------

